# Mauget for EAB



## arborman3 (Aug 19, 2013)

EAB was found in NH this past spring. I am 25 miles from the infected area. I treated 11 ash trees with Mauget imicide (imidacloprid) as a proactive measure. Has anyone else used Mauget micro-injection for EAB? Results?


----------



## ATH (Aug 19, 2013)

I have treated many trees with imidacloprid...never injected it though. There is no reason to inject unless there are restrictions on the soil application. One treatment is not better than the other. If I am going to inject I am going to use Tree-Age.


----------



## arborman3 (Aug 20, 2013)

ATH, I use the Mauget to lessen the impact on the environment. A soil drench of imidacloprid is just as effective but can be taken up by flowers and flowering shrubs in the drench area. Honey bees are dying off in huge numbers because of imidicloprid and similar insecticides. Ash trees are air pollinators which limits imidacloprid exposure to beneficial insects. Arborjet's TREE-age is also a good product but cost is up there and the process of application is time consuming and requires more equipment.


----------



## ATH (Aug 20, 2013)

If you are drenching right at the trunk, it is very unlikely to be taken up by other plants unless they are right at the base of the tree...imidacloprid doesn't move much in the soil.

_"Honey bees are dying off in huge numbers because of imidicloprid"_ So the theory goes...only problem is there is no evidence that this is actually happening. CCD was blamed on imidacloprid by individuals who have already made it clear they don't like any pesticide. Real researchers were not able to find any correlation.

Having said all of that, if you and/or your clients feel it is most prudent to inject into the tree, that is fine, and I think it will work well. Nothing against Maguet, but since I already have a TreeIV, I'd probably be inclined to use that if I did want to inject imidacloprid. Mauget would certainly be easier clean-up though, so I'd have to look closer at price differences it if I went that way. My biggest concern would be annual drilling. I am hesitant enough to drill every other year for Tree-Age, but a drilled tree is better than a dead tree!


----------



## PJM (Aug 21, 2013)

I think you are treating a little too early. In most cases you can wait until infestation is imminent. I don't know anything about the NH site, but here in NY each satellite infestation has treatment recommendations based upon size, EAB population and predicted dispersal rates. The largest infestations have a 10 mile treatment recommendation, but most have just a 5 mile treatment zone (or less).

I also disagree that no treatment is better than another. Emamectin benzoate has consistently shown better control of EAB than imidacloprid. Furthermore, Mauget treatments had only a 60-96% degree of control of EAB, compared to > 99% for Tree-age. Also, as you note, you don't have to wound the tree every year as opposed to use of imidacloprid as a trunk injection.

Read more @ http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/Multistate_EAB_Insecticide_Fact_Sheet.pdf and for potential side effects of treatments --> http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/Potential_Side_Effects_of_EAB_Insecticides_FAQ.pdf


----------



## willmurf6873 (Aug 23, 2013)

*willmurf6873*

The overall health of the tree is a major factor first, as for mauget or any other injection techniques, they all have had success but before injection make sure the tree has adequate water to improve flow,also follow up with a feeding if the tree is already infected. I would not wait to be proactive (at 5 miles) ,studies have shown that E.A.B can be in a tree for a few years before noticed, also since you are using the trees vascular system to deliver the product the system needs to be intact. I oppose soil drenching do to the fact that there are to many variables in its overall effectiveness. Dr. Eric Roberts with the University of Michigan has been doing this research for years look him up.


----------

